
Rovio's CEO steps down after just over a year on the job - richardboegli
http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/9/9878424/rovio-angry-birds-ceo-replaced
======
richardboegli
So Pekka Rantala has done what he was asked to do; rationalise the company. He
has finished, so he is leaving.

